# Halloween Special 2007



## Art-by-Andy (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy Halloween!

It's The Gay Monsters' first year.
Happy Halloween! They cheer.
What will appear is quite clear.
A Halloween Special Premier!

Enjoy!

hugz & curses,
Andy & The Gay Monsters

www.TheGayMonsters.com


----------

